

Free content sentiment checker - leefireant
http://digitalcontenthacks.com/sentiment-checker/

======
eli1987
Nice, really simple to use. One thing i would say is that it could probably do
with some styling to make it look better.

------
harry455
Really basic. Agree with eli1987 that it needs to look better.

------
josh244
Not bad for free could be better though.

